# 1966 Tempest custom 326 with a TH400 tranny



## Btree (May 5, 2018)

Hello all. I have 1966 Tempest custom with a 326 2 bbl. I was just wanting to know if I could use a th400 transmission with it or if the th350 would be better?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Btree said:


> Hello all. I have 1966 Tempest custom with a 326 2 bbl. I was just wanting to know if I could use a th400 transmission with it or if the th350 would be better?


You don't need the TH400. The TH350 uses up less horsepower. I would add a shift improver kit to firm up the shifts and leave it at that.


----------



## Btree (May 5, 2018)

Ok great. I will end up doing that. Thanks for the information


----------

